# Broken Bones



## Loth Lorien (Feb 25, 2010)

I was surprised something like this wasn't already out there. If anyone has had experience breaking their foot and then hoppin a train or camping I'd like to hear about it. I had planned to go cross country as soon as it warmed up but I've had to re consider since I've broken my foot. I'm worried that all the exercise and necessary walking could cause me to break my already weak bone. Thoughts? or am I being paranoid?


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 25, 2010)

When did you break it? And when will it be warm?

I'm pretty sure a few months of healing will have it strong as ever. I'll try to get you an exact time frame when I get home later, unless someone else can cover that. Unless you broke your foot yesterday and planned on leaving April 1st, you'll be okay.

mike


----------



## finn (Feb 25, 2010)

You're going to have explain a bit more, a lot depends on the particular kind of break you experienced- i.e. partial fracture, hairline fracture, multiple fracture, protruding bone type, joint fracture, etc, as well as the cause. Joint fractures will take a lot longer to heal, since you'll be dealing with cartilage, tendon and ligaments- all of which take longer than bone to knit together. If it's a simple hairline fracture, it shouldn't take longer than two weeks, assuming you're young and healthy.


----------



## Loth Lorien (Feb 25, 2010)

I broke my fifth metatarsal and it is called a Jones fracture. This break normally requires surgery to heal because it common for the two pieces to not line up properly and this causes the bone to become necrotic. The doctor that I saw said that 3 weeks in a cast and i should be fine. Tomorrow is 3 weeks and a month since I broke it. I had wanted to leave spring break which is in another 3 weeks. I know that is not practical at all. I'm planning to stick around and do another term of college. I just have a fear of being half way across the country and all of a sudden I break it again. My fear would also be better explained if I told you how I got it. I got up to get something in the middle of the night and tripped over my cat. I fell with my right foot tangled under me. That's how I broke it in the first place.


----------



## KoffinKat (Feb 25, 2010)

Listen to finn, finn is good finn is wise. The only thing I cvan lend on this is that it can also depend on which bone in your foot you broke the first and fifth metatarsal (the long bones in your foot) bear most of the weight and it is very important that they are given enough time to heal as this can really affect your ability to walk, run, and what have you. If they don't heal properly it can really affect your step (REAL IMPORTANT IN THIS LIFE) and can be more prone to arthritis and generally aching more in the heat and cold.


----------



## finn (Feb 25, 2010)

Ah, I looked this up, and it is a joint fracture on the ankle end- I was kinda hoping it would be a midshaft type. To be safe, yeah, another term should be good. Really, it also depends on how quickly you heal- which is pretty much determined by how much bloodflow that part of your body gets- this can vary a lot from person to person. I wouldn't push it, given that your feet are that important.

Also, from the sound of it, it seems you also sprained your ankle as well. You've been doing reconditioning exercises? Was the cast taken off after 3 weeks?


----------



## Loth Lorien (Feb 25, 2010)

I actually don't have the cast off yet even. I'm just trying to be safe and plan really far in advance. I'm hoping I can get insurance to pay for a physical therapist to help strengthen my leg again. I'm glad for the input from others. It's sounds like I should just wait it out and be safe then sorry.


----------



## finn (Feb 25, 2010)

With the cast on so long, it pretty much means that you're going to have to restrengthen everything encased by it, muscles, bones and tendons. You'll have to factor that in with your plans.

Have you been exercising your upper body? Doing that will actually speed up your healing by increasing the bloodflow in your entire system, and since I'm guessing you're already on a campus...

PS. thanks for the complements KoffinKat, just trying to be a good representative of the street medics.


----------



## tallhorseman (Feb 25, 2010)

You should be taking a supplement called "Silica, Silicate, Sillia?". A healthfood store or a Native American herbalist can tell you more. That stuff will really accelerate bone growth.


----------



## Loth Lorien (Feb 25, 2010)

cool I look into that


----------

